# My trip to the thrift store



## Boz Mon (Oct 20, 2008)

I was Halloween costume shopping today, and instead of buying what I was out to get, I got 2 instant cameras.  1 Polaroid Spirit 600 Land camera, and this Kodamatic Champ instant camera.






They both seem to work fine, but neither have flashes.  I am confused about the kodamatic for 2 reasons.
1.  when I click the shutter, there is a red light, a small click, and it shoots these out:




I assume I am doing something wrong, or the film is just way outdated?  

2.  I cannot figure out if this stuff is made.  I assume its not, but I called Kodak, and they said that there was a lawsuit between them and polaroid and kodak does not make it because they lost.  I called polaroid, and they "dont make film for kodak cameras"

So anyone know about this thing?


----------



## Boz Mon (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if the kodak film is still made?  The pack that was in the camera is called Kodamatick Instant Color Film HS144-10


----------



## tenlientl (Oct 20, 2008)

Does/will any company make such cameras? I always wanted to have a Polaroid to.. you know, carry around and take photos of people and then give it to them o.o


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 20, 2008)

Someone correct me if I am wrong but I am 90% sure polaroids have been discontinued.


----------



## tenlientl (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea, They have been. I don't know why.. I would love to have a Polaroid.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 20, 2008)

I mean the film itself has been discounted  Which makes it very difficult to use one unfortunately.


----------



## Boz Mon (Oct 20, 2008)

the film that goes into the kodak camera I got is instant film, but it isnt the same as the polaroid 600


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 20, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> I mean the film itself has been discounted  Which makes it very difficult to use one unfortunately.


Fuji still makes an instant film that works in Polaroid cameras.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 20, 2008)

discounted. Oy vay. It has been a long day. I meant discontinued.  Anyways, I am glad to hear Fuji is till somewhat in the business


----------



## Battou (Oct 20, 2008)

tenlientl said:


> Yea, They have been. I don't know why.. I would love to have a Polaroid.




Because they are shifting focus to Digital P&S cameras I do believe.


----------



## Battou (Oct 20, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> discounted. Oy vay. It has been a long day. I meant discontinued.  Anyways, I am glad to hear Fuji is till somewhat in the business



Fuji is monopolizing in a few places, they are doing just fine.


----------



## Boz Mon (Oct 20, 2008)

So the film for my kodak camera is no longer being made, yes?  Also, I work at walgreens and we are still getting polaroid 600 in our orders.  I just bought a pack today


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh goodness, I need to just shut my trap.  Rereading it I see where you got the idea Battou that I was saying that they are 'going out of business' - what I was intending to say was that I am glad to see that someone (Fuji) is still investing in this niche market of business when others have dropped out.  I love their colour film  I wouldn't be bashing them


----------



## Battou (Oct 21, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> Oh goodness, I need to just shut my trap.  Rereading it I see where you got the idea Battou that I was saying that they are 'going out of business' - what I was intending to say was that I am glad to see that someone (Fuji) is still investing in this niche market of business when others have dropped out.  I love their colour film  I wouldn't be bashing them



Well, to be honest with ya, Fuji is all I got in this aria, I have to travle fifty miles to get a roll of Kodak, but if I am going that far I may as well go across that town and get Ilford...I'm a little disgruntled is all.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 22, 2008)

watch out ,a disgruntled shopper!


----------



## RacePhoto (Oct 22, 2008)

Boz Mon said:


> So the film for my kodak camera is no longer being made, yes?  Also, I work at walgreens and we are still getting polaroid 600 in our orders.  I just bought a pack today



Kodak lost the patent infringement lawsuit to Polaroid, in the 80s. If you owned a camera you could mail in the logo from the front and get a rebate. That's why you'll find most of them, without the logo on the front. No film made for the Kodak cameras for a long time.

What they said, you can still find instant film for the 600 series cameras if you want to have some fun.

_Polaroid, founded by Harvard University dropout Edwin Land in 1937 and bought out by Petters Group Worldwide three years ago, will make enough instant film to last into 2009. It plans to license the technology to third-party companies for diehard customers. Polaroid stopped making instant cameras for commercial use in 2006 and halted production of consumer models last year (2007)._

Polaroid 669 is a medium-contrast, medium-speed, daylight (5500°K), (electronic flash) balanced color print film with extended dynamic range. Last listed at $22.50 at B&H and Andorama. Higher elsewhere.

Other sources, office supply houses, sometimes close outs at hardware stores (go figure?) and of course eBay.

Fuji makes the film packs for ID cameras, some color negative film for people who use "Polaroid backs" on the view cameras and large format cameras, and they are making some film compatible with some Polaroid models.

Say CHEESE!  (remember the SNL bit with cheese instead of pictures coming out of the camera?)

I don't see anything wrong with collecting old cameras, even useless Polaroid models. If the price is right and it's fun... do it!


----------

